# How often do you guys change your engine coolant??



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

I believe BMW recommends 4 year intervals. Is that interval too long?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I would do it every two.


----------



## slilley (Feb 12, 2003)

Call me crazy, but I change my coolant, brake fluid, spark plugs, etc. every year in the BMW. I figure it's cheap insurance...like changing the oil every 5K miles with Mobil-1.

The wife's Volvo wagon, on the other hand, gets those same service items done every other year.

Regards,
Steve
Y2K 323i w/ a bunch of mods


----------



## dinanti (Jan 15, 2003)

The easiest thinng to do is to get the coolant checked. If your anti freeze is good to -15 or so, it doesn't need to be changed.


----------

